# Ayuda con amplificador con dudosos voltajes en diodo zener



## dark089 (Feb 23, 2014)

Tengo un amplificador de la firma create audio el modelo es ( pa6fx ) que me entregaron para repara a simple vista el amplificador tenía una sección un poco chamuscada por sobrecalentamiento en donde están 2 diodos zener de 16v los medí y todo bien, cambie transistores de salida dañados y el amplificador arranco y todo bien pero esos 2 diodos zener que son 1n5353b que según su datashet son diodos zener de 16v a 5watts se calientan demasiado tanto que no los puedes tocar casi = o peor que un cautín con mi poca experiencia esto no creo que sea normal me tome ala tarea de buscar el diagrama pero no le entiendo muy bien que digas espero y me puedan echar una mano y me puedan mas o menos saber en donde esta la falla o por que se calientan demasiados dichos diodos saludos y espero su apoyo
Como comentario ya cheque los voltajes de dichos diodos y apenas lo enchufo y son de 16.5 volts que creo que es normal pero al pasar el tiempo empieza a aumentar hasta llegar a los 17, 18 volts y creo que si los dejo más tiempo podrían aumentar cosa curiosa cuando los refrigero esos diodos el voltaje baja a mi idea tal vez sube el voltaje por su disipación excesiva de calor.
seguiré checando componentes a ver si encuentro algo mal dejo el diagrama por si a alguien le sirve 
Saludos compañeros


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 23, 2014)

mide las tensiones de TP12 que tiene que estar en cero, y TP4 que tiene que esta en 37,3Vcc parece ser que tiene problema en la etapa driver que estabiliza la tension de salida... mira la tabla al cosatado del diagrama dice la tensiones pera medir 

saludos


----------



## dark089 (Feb 23, 2014)

gracias @SSTC por contestarme medí las tensiones que me mencionaste t12 tengo 0 volts pero en tp4 tengo 42 volts te comento que los diodos zener que me están dando mucha lata son los que se encuentran en el 1hoja del pdf que son 1n5353b que están en serie con unas resistencias de 180 ohm a 10 watts son las que se calientan un buen y no regulan no se alguna otra cosas que se te ocurra y gracias por tu ayuda
saludos


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2014)

Buenos días.

Esas Resistencias (R33 y R34) , según el esquema son de 180Ω *10W*  por lo que  se tendrán que calentar.

Mide la tensión directamente entre los extremos de cada una de las Resistencias, de esta manera sabrás la potencia que están disipando... (V^2)/R.

¿Qué tensión tienes +V y en -V ?... con respecto a 0V

¿Tienes conectado el Transformador a la tensión adecuada?

Sal U2


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2014)

lo que esta mal es la fuente, los zener están haciendo lo posible por mantener esa tensión de 37 a 42 es una guasada... como dijo *miguelus* medi *+V* y *-V*


----------



## dark089 (Feb 24, 2014)

las resistencias de 180 ohms entre sus teminales dan 29 volts + y - y el voltaje de alimentación de la fuente del amplificador con referencia a tierra son 45 +/- y si efectivamente las resistencias como los diodos son capaces de asar un buen filete sobre ellos


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 24, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> las resistencias de 180 ohms entre sus teminales dan 29 volts + y - y el voltaje de alimentación de la fuente del amplificador con referencia a tierra son 45 +/- y si efectivamente las resistencias como los diodos son capaces de asar un buen filete sobre ellos



o nos miente que ese diagrama es de ahí o tu fuente esta en las nubes mira el diagrama y vera que ese amplificador tiene una tensión máxima de 39Vcc que cae a 37Vcc y tu me dice que tiene 45Vcc 

madre de Dios


----------



## miguelus (Feb 24, 2014)

Buenos días.

Seguramente no estás conectando el Transformador a la tensión correcta.

Revisa la configuración del Transformafor, tiene unos puentes para varias tensiones (EXPORT WIRING)

mira la parte superior Derecha del primer diagrama.

Sal U2


----------



## dark089 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ok bueno disculpen error mio en la medición en la resistencia de 180 en sus extremos tiene +29 y
 - 29 en la fuente ya rectificada la mido en los capacitores más grandes de la fuente que son de 4700uf a 50v y me entregan con referencia a tierra +45 y -45 y en la salida del amplificador con referencia a tierra hay cero
 Medí solo conectando el transformador a la luz que por cierto en mexico estamos en 120  que es lo domiciliario y me entrega el trafo 34 + 34 y en los extremos son 64 volts y según una calcomanía que tiene el amplificador entrega 37vols asi que multiplicando esos 34 volts ya rectificador si me entregan esos voltajes de 45 así que no creo que sean regalones mías o eso espero
 Otro detalle más que entrego que según ese es el diagrama de mi amplificador mas no todo viene cual exacto por ejemplo en el diagrama viene r35 y 36 que son resistencias de 3.3k a ½ watts y en mi amplificador r35 si es de 3.3k pero r36 es de 1.5 k
 Otra cosa mas el transformador solo tiene los cables de alimentación del ampli y una bobina extra para alimentar otra placa que no se para que sea me imagino de protección del ampli
 Bueno saludos y me puedan seguir apoyando 
 Gracias compañeros


----------



## miguelus (Feb 26, 2014)

Buenos días.

He estado intentando analizar los datos que has posteado 

Lo más sorprendente es que, y según los valores del esquema, lo que te está pasando tiene sentido, veamos.

La Resitencias de 180Ω en sus extremos tienen una tensión de 29V lo que implica que estarán disipando una potencia de 4,67W... (29^2)/180.

Esto justifica que en el esquema esas Resistencias R33 y R34 estén marcadas como de 10w

Los Diodos Zener son los 1N5353 que, según su Data Sheet, son de 5W.
Si tenemos en cuenta que casi toda la corriente que circula por la Resistencia de 180Ω es la corriente que circulará por el Zener, se justifica que sea ese modelo de Zener, ya que por el circulará una corriente de 161mA, lo que supone una disipación de 2,57W, esto justifica que el Zener sea de 5W.

Viendo el esquema vemos que lo que alimenta estas tensiones, +16V y -16V es un circuito llamado Header, ver Conector J1 en la parte superior Izquierda del esquema, este circuito consta de varios Operacionales por lo que es de suponer que sus requerimientos de corriente no son muy elevados.

Por los datos expuestos se pueden sacar algunas conclusiones 

Según el diseño, es normal que esos componentes se calienten es exceso, otra cuestión es deducir si el diseño es adecuado o no y más comparándolo con otras partes del circuito, en las que se vé, que el diseñador a optado por soluciones muy elegantes.

A no ser de que se trate de errores muy evidentes, jamás he sido partidario de variar diseños de otros.

Pero vamos ha hacer una excepción, cambiar las Resistencias R32 y R33 por otras de 1kΩ y de 1W y ver que pasa, pero ¡Ojo! estos cambios, si funcionan, siempre hay que pedir autorización al cliente y razonárselo.

Sal U2


----------



## dark089 (Feb 26, 2014)

bueno tienes buen punto pero esas pequeñas dudas que tengo si se supone que consume mas la etapa de pre amplificación no se debería caer el voltaje y no aumentar como lo esta haciendo otra cosa el amplificador en volumen un poco bajo se oye como si distorsiona y al subir el audio ya se compone crees que se deba al mismo problema, bueno checare lo que me mencionas de la resistencia a ver si tengo una mejora seguiré checándolo a ver  si logro encontrarle algo al amplificador 
 saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> Otro detalle más que entrego que según ese es el diagrama de mi amplificador mas no todo viene cual exacto por ejemplo en el diagrama viene r35 y 36 que son resistencias de 3.3k a ½ watts y en mi amplificador r35 si es de 3.3k pero r36 es de 1.5 k


 

Esas deben ser iguales ! Son originales o ya fué manoseado ?

Respecto a las tensiones que estás midiendo es común que los tester midan de mas con batería baja


----------



## dark089 (Feb 26, 2014)

al parecer yo fui el primero que le metió mano mencionando lo que es electrónica me encontré con el fusible puenteado cuando lo abrí yo pero nada es seguro respecto con el diagrama hay ciertas cosas que no me dan buena espina que ese sea el diagrama original del amplificador que tengo como por ejemplo en mi amplificador viene un fet j175 y en el diagrama ese no lo encuentro además entre los transistores de salida trae un lm35 que es un sensor de temperatura analógico
 etc. etc. ya cheque toda las resistencias grandes las de .33 y las de 180 y están ok todo los transistores que tiene el amplificador y están bien solo me faltan checar esos fet los j112 y j175 pero no se como checarlos, también los diodos los cheque incluyendo los demás zener y diodos comunes y todos marcan bien mas no los he medido su voltaje ya con alimentación


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 26, 2014)

Dijiste que distorsionaba a bajo volumen , eso podria ser el Bias , tenés 1,5 mV en R22 ? medido con cero volumen y el equipo ya tibio


----------



## miguelus (Feb 27, 2014)

Buenos días.

Cuando los Amplificadores distorsionan a bajo volumen, suele ser indicativo de un mal ajuste del Bias esto provoca una Distorsión de Cruce. En realida también distorsionan a mayor volumen pero  se nota menos.

La forma ideal de ajustar esto es con Generador de Audio y un Osciloscopio. Procura que en la salida tengas 0V ó lo más cercano posible (1 ó 2 mV)

Lo que te está sucediendo sobre el calentamiento de las Resistencia y Diodos Zener... con calculadora en mano todo cuadra.

Revisa que la tensión de Red corresponde con la ajustada en  el Transformador, ya que las tensiones que has medido de +45 y -45 están un poco altas, según el esquema son +39 y -39.

Ajusta el Transformador para 240VAC (parte superior Derecha del esquema) de esta forma bajarás algo las tensiones, pero el calentamiento apenas se verá reducido.

Todo parece indicar que el "Genio" que diseñó este Amplificador prefirió que R33 y R34 fueran estufas a adoptar otra solución más técnica que, como las Meigas" haberlas háilas" 

Sal U2


----------



## dark089 (Feb 27, 2014)

ok el problema con la configuración del transformador que me mencionas es que mi transformado solo tiene el par de cables de alimentación que es el primario de mi transformador y trae 2 secundarios 1 que alimenta mi amplificador y otro que alimenta un circuito adicional del amplificador , otra cosa creen que aumentando los diodos zener por unos de 10 watts se solucione el problema o cren que seria mejor actuar con otro tipo de solución como implementando otro transformador adicional para alimentar el preamplificador para ya no usar los diodos zener

saludos y gracias por seguir dándome consejos y apoyo


----------



## miguelus (Feb 27, 2014)

Buenos días

La solución ideal sería utilizar un Transformador que tenga otro debanado secundario para alimentar el circuito de +16VCC -16VCC.

Esa solución suele ser compleja, puedes modificar el que hay, añadiendo espiras (siempre que tengas espacio)

Lo más simple es utilizar otro Transformador para alimentar esa parte del circuito.

Lo primero que tendrías que hacer es medir el consumo de la parte de Previo, de esta forma tendrás una idea del Transformador que necesitas.

Con un Transformador de 12 0 12, y de la potencia adecuada, el invento te tiene que funcionar.

¿Has intentado cambiar las Resistencias de 180Ω por otras de 1KΩ?

Sal U2


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 28, 2014)

dark089 dijo:


> otra cosa creen que aumentando los diodos zener por unos de 10 watts se solucione el problema o creen que seria mejor actuar con otro tipo de solución como implementando otro transformador adicional para alimentar el preamplificador para ya no usar los diodos zener



y si podes conseguir los zenner y aumentar la resistencia ponerle aletas a los zener y misma ventilación extra a la etapa de la fuente ese calor desaparece, cambia la 180 por 220 es otra si la reparación no sale vas a tener que hacer eso


----------



## dark089 (Mar 9, 2014)

que tal miguelus SSTC tanto tiempo perdido no conseguía resistencia mas grande que la de 100 ohms a 10 watts así que la puse enserie con las que traían aparente mente el voltaje bajo a 16.38 y creo que hay se estanco gracias por la ayuda de los 2 brindada esto solo quedo como un mal diseño del creador de este amplificador seguiré probando lo a ver que tal funciona 
saludos compañeros


----------



## dark089 (Abr 1, 2014)

hola que tal amigos del foro estoy checando un amplificador que presunta mente ya estaba funcionando (lo avía reparado ya 1 vez y si funcionaba) bueno este amplificador es un power creator ( pa6fx ) el diagrama se los adjunto pero aclaro es muy parecido mas no es el original del amplificador.

bueno al ya armarlo meterlo a su chasis ya funcionando de repente lo prendo y en la bocina mete un zumbido de bummmm lo saque de su caja le conecte una lámpara en serie y seguía haciendo lo mismo al medirle el voltaje ala salida me encuentro con 24 volts de corriente directa.

ya le cheque los transistores de salida y están bueno, ya cheque los driver que son mje15031 y mje15030 , los demás transistores mpsa, y también tip  también los diodos tanto normales como zener y las resistencias 

solo me falta checar 2 transistores fet j112 y 115 que no se como checarlos ya que no se puede con el multímetro o al menos yo no se como checarlos el amplificador aun sin transistores de salida me da los 24 volts en la salida 

espero me puedan echar una mano ya no doy una y no se que mas checarle a este bicho
saludos

aquí les dejo el link donde subí el archivo del amplificador ya no me dejo subirlo nuevamente

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/amplificador-dudosos-voltajes-diodo-zener-112469/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2014)

Pata 1 de IC1 que tensión tiene ?

R16 , R17 , R18 y R20 están bien ? lo mismo para R25 , R43 , R27 y R28 ?


----------



## dark089 (Abr 2, 2014)

ya medí el voltaje entre la patita 1 me dio 3.6 y en el diagrama me dice que es 1.7 volts de cd todos los demás valores de resistencias están bien menos las de 100 ohms (que me dio 98.3) pero no creo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2014)

Medí todos los voltajes de los TP del diagrama a ver que pasa


----------

